# Niang vs Martial



## Dumbaghi (20 Ottobre 2016)

Un anno fa poteva sembrare ridicolo, ora c'è molto molto molto poco da ridere.


Voi che dite?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Ottobre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Un anno fa poteva sembrare ridicolo, ora c'è molto molto molto poco da ridere.
> 
> 
> Voi che dite?



Dico che ci dobbiamo calmare. Niang è nel suo momento migliore ma non bisogna essere result oriented. Niang rispetto a Martial ha la fortuna di giocare in Italia che sembra lo stia educando dal punto di vista tattico.

Dal punto di vista tecnico Martial è 10x Niang.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Ottobre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Un anno fa poteva sembrare ridicolo, ora c'è molto molto molto poco da ridere.
> 
> 
> Voi che dite?



Nessuno dei due è un fenomeno, ma almeno Niang non è costato una fortuna..


----------



## kolao95 (20 Ottobre 2016)

Su Martial sono di parte perché lo adoro e intravedevo qualità sconfinate in lui. In Premier ha deluso, ma per me rimane superiore al momento a Mbaye.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Ottobre 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Dico che ci dobbiamo calmare. Niang è nel suo momento migliore ma non bisogna essere result oriented. Niang rispetto a Martial ha la fortuna di giocare in Italia che sembra lo stia educando dal punto di vista tattico.
> 
> Dal punto di vista tecnico Martial è 10x Niang.



No il fatto è che Martial ad oggi fa schifo, non Niang fenomeno


----------



## Torros (20 Ottobre 2016)

Martial nettamente, fa schifo ad oggi in base a cosa?
l'anno scorso è stato il trascinatore dello United altro che deluso.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Ottobre 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Martial nettamente, fa schifo ad oggi in base a cosa?
> l'anno scorso è stato il trascinatore dello United altro che deluso.



Nei tornei di PES in ritiro forse


----------



## Torros (20 Ottobre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Nei tornei di PES in ritiro forse



chiedi ad un qualsiasi tifoso dello United.

L'anno scorso Martial ha messo a segno 20 gol e 16 assist in 63 presenze tra As Monaco e MU, proprio numeri di uno che ha deluso.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Ottobre 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> chiedi ad un qualsiasi tifoso dello United.
> 
> L'anno scorso Martial ha messo a segno 20 gol e 16 assist in 63 presenze tra As Monaco e MU, proprio numeri di uno che ha deluso.



Assolutamente si, libero di aggrapparti ai numeri, ma ha deluso


----------



## MarcoMilanista (20 Ottobre 2016)

Numeri o non numeri....Martial ha fatto il salto di qualità, una volta approdato in Inghilterra?


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Ottobre 2016)

Martial l'anno scorso in un contesto che lo esaltava ha fatto vedere le sue doti, non ha per nulla deluso, vedendo pure le statistiche di un 19enne che passava dalla ligue 1 alla premier. Quest'anno con Mourinho non si sta esprimendo al meglio ma perché con Ibra è costretto a giocare più largo in un modulo confusionario ma tecnicamente è 10 spanne sopra Niang che però è più disciplinato


----------

